# Dw Yes or No ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes or No >?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yup


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Not too sure about the headlights but otherwise it looks quite nice


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes 100%


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Z4 with a Maser trident. I'm not sure tbh


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes, liking that!! Not sure how it would look with front number plate fitted though


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hell yes. Beautiful. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Definitely yes for me.

I think it's beautiful !


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Good lord that's stunning. Replacement for the Gran Turismo?


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes. Yes. Yes. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Definite yes!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Brian1612 said:


> Good lord that's stunning. Replacement for the Gran Turismo?


No - the Alfieri will sit below the GranTurismo - will use a version of the V6 in the Guilia Quadrifoglio amd allow the replacement for the GranTurismo to become more of a full GT car


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes from me on looks and if dynamically good a yes for wanting one, hope they got it right , looks at front a bit like the new Merc's coming through soon


----------



## Dapman (Feb 9, 2014)

Very nice, it's yes from me!


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

I'll take mine now please


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Utterly Gorgeous....massive yes from me!!


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

a big yes. Looks like it'd make a really nice folding hardtop too


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I think it looks lovely. There is a bit of modern TVR about the rear haunches.


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Stunner,for a *Fiat* that is.

A definite YES.

BB


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Very tasty.


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes, love it!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

mmmmm Maserati


----------

